# Motobecane Gran Premio



## ellisjte (Jan 30, 2014)

Just got my first ride in on my Gran Premio; The Steel Frame 105 group Moto. I've gotta say I'm impressed. I paid 900 for a bike with some nice components and it has a great ride to it. I bought it from the Cycle Spectrum store in Orlando. (Bikes direct store front).

As far as the Store front vs. the website goes, I'd say if you feel comfortable putting together your own bike order it. I opted for the store front so I could see some moto's up close first and ease of returning/swapping after the fact if I didn't feel the bike was right for me. The manager there was pretty helpful, and I'd recommend the store to others looking for a quality budget friendly bike.

It's my first road bike so I don't have anything to compare it to besides my mountain and hybrid bikes, but for me at the price point I feel like I got a pretty good deal. 

I ended up taking it to a LBS here in Tampa to swap out for a shorter stem. After a few miles I felt like I was over extended when riding on the hoods. I'm pretty sure Cycle Spectrum would have swapped the stem for me, but by the time I spent 40 bux in fuel driving to Orlando and back plus the time involved I felt buying a stem for 60$ was the better option. The mechanic at the LBS was fairly impressed with the bike at the price point.

After putting my SPD pedals a Brooks Saddle, some bottle cages and saddlebag with tubes/inflator/tools on it the bike comes in at just over 24.5lbs... Not a weight weenie or anything but I thought some may like to know.

I'll be doing my 1st metric century on it Sunday. I'll post my feelings on the bike after the ride.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Congrats, now post the 'mandatory' pics.


----------



## ellisjte (Jan 30, 2014)

What was I thinking! Here's the pic right after I strapped everything on.


----------



## ellisjte (Jan 30, 2014)

OK! So I did my first metric century yesterday. 

I'm extremely happy with the bike. On the whole I've got to say this thing rides better/smoother than my "hybrid" Specialized Crosstrail. The exception to that would be the really rough pavement. 

I finished in 4 hours almost on the nose at 15MPH average speed. Last week on a 41 mile ride on the Crosstrail I as averaging 13.4MPH. It's safe for me to say the bike did speed me up a little.

I didn't get any flats (At 270 lbs. I was expecting at least one going to the smaller tires)

The handling is good on the bike, but doesn't feel too "twerky" except when I come out of the saddle to accelerate. Now that I have a feel for it, it's a non issue.

Honestly, the best characteristic of this bike is that I still enjoyed being on it past 20 miles. With the other bike I felt like I was gutting it out in misery after 25 miles or so. Heck up until mile 52 I was thinking "Man I feel like a million bux! I shoulda signed up for the 80 mile ride!!" Then mile 53 happened and I hit a wall...

I'm excited to keep this going and do my 1st century ride sometime in the next 3 to 6 months. I need to get my speed up so I can finish before everyone goes home, but I'll get there.

Keep in mind this is from the point of view from a mid-30's road cycling neophyte who has a few years of mountain biking experience from his late teens/early twenties.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Nice ride

Do you find the bike heavier. I'm sure you're liking the steel ride feel of it.
I'd like to get a road bike but lighter to do long distances, sometimes up to 250-300km on a single day! I have my eyes set on the Le Champion Ti but so far no restocking.


----------



## ellisjte (Jan 30, 2014)

GarzaAlfredo said:


> Nice ride
> 
> Do you find the bike heavier. I'm sure you're liking the steel ride feel of it.
> I'd like to get a road bike but lighter to do long distances, sometimes up to 250-300km on a single day! I have my eyes set on the Le Champion Ti but so far no restocking.


After riding my Specialized Crosstrail for so long this thing feels light as a feather. Since there aren't many hills in FL and I'm pretty heavy myself, the weight wasn't a huge concern. Loaded up it weighed 24.5lbs sans water, so a respectable weight. 

Titanium is supposedly superior, but I didn't want to spend that kind of scratch on a bike just yet. Hope they restock one for you soon!


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

ellisjte said:


> After riding my Specialized Crosstrail for so long this thing feels light as a feather. Since there aren't many hills in FL and I'm pretty heavy myself, the weight wasn't a huge concern. Loaded up it weighed 24.5lbs sans water, so a respectable weight.
> 
> Titanium is supposedly superior, but I didn't want to spend that kind of scratch on a bike just yet. Hope they restock one for you soon!



Still unsure to spend a lot of cash on the Ti, I could get the Ksyriums Equipe and fit them to the Gran Premio and make a very decent bike and still save more cash. Oh man decisions decisions


----------



## buckman821 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ellisjte,

How tall are you and what size did you get?

The weight seems pretty darn respectable if you had it loaded up with all those items. This bike definitely intrigues me.

Thanks


----------



## ellisjte (Jan 30, 2014)

buckman821 said:


> Ellisjte,
> 
> How tall are you and what size did you get?
> 
> ...


I'm 5'9" (okay okay... 5'8.75") and I got the 53cm, if I had it to do over I'd have gone with the 51cm and I wouldn't have had to swap stem out, but the 53 is very comfortable for me after I got the fit right.

Loving the bike thus far, just rode 45 miles yesterday and averaged 16.5 for the first 38 miles which is wicked fast for me. I can't wait for my next metric, and hopefully full century soon!


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Nice to see the bike is performing well.

In the end I think I will be ordering a Super Strada with the new Ultegra 6800 STI and RD. For 999 USD it is a sweet deal


----------

